# Laser Forum - threads of interest



## Kiessling

In order to reduce the number of stickied threads ... here is a compiled list of former stickies and further threads of interest:


Laws and Regulations:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/76273


Safety first - eye protection
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/76267


The Ultimate Laser Buyers' Guide: Handhelds and Pointers
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122684


Power measurement
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/87293


Laws on laser pointers in Australia explained
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137829


on Modding, Hi-Spec, Over-Spec, etc
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143335

Cleaning/despeckling laser module with a coffee filter (this really does work!)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148854

No IR filter in your pointer? Here's a solution
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152090

price per mw comparison
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168808

Laser classes revised
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2122268#post2122268

bernhard


----------

